# My Journal



## Seanp156 (Dec 18, 2004)

Here's what I've been doing for about the past 6 weeks or so, maybe a little more.

 Anything with dumbbells is of course one dumbbell per arm (No overheads yet)

 Also I'll be getting my wisdom teeth out probably sometime within the next 2 weeks so I'll have to take a week off during that time. When I hit the weight room again I'd like to have a little change in my routine to hit my muscles with some new exercises, the 3 day split works out best for me so if any of you want to help me with changing it up that'd be nice.


 Here goes:

   Chest/Shoulders 11-18-04



   Dips

   1st set, did 9 reps no assistance

   2nd set, did 10 reps, 20lbs assistance

   3rd set, did 10 reps, 30 lbs assistance



   Military Press (lower weight next week to round out the sets

   1st set did 7 reps at 65 lbs

   2nd set did 6 reps at 55 lbs

   3rd set did 7 reps at 45 lbs (added this set to get 20 total)



   Upright Rows

   1st set 10 reps at 55lbs

   2nd set 10 reps at 45 lbs



   Close Grip Bench Press

   1st set did 10 reps at 65lbs

   2nd set did 10 reps at 75 lbs



   Dumbbell Bench press

   1st set did 10 reps with 30 lbs DBs

   2nd set did 10 reps with 25 lbs DBs

   3rd set did 10 reps with 25 lbs DBs



   Legs Tuesday 11-23-04



   Squats

   1st set, did 10 reps at 85 lbs

   2nd set, did 10 reps at 85 lbs

   3rd set, did 10 reps at 95 lbs



   Leg Press

   1st set, 10 reps at 85 lbs

   2nd set, 10 reps at 100 lbs

   3rd set, 10 reps at 115 lbs



   SL Deadlifts (barbell)

   1st set, 10 reps at 85 lbs

   2nd set, 10 reps at 85 lbs

   3rd set, 8 reps at 95 lbs







   Calf Raises

   1st set, 10 reps at 115 lbs

   2nd set, 10 reps at 130 lbs

   3rd set, 10 reps at 150 lbs



   Leg Curls

   1st set, 10 reps at 80 lbs



   After all this, ran 1 mile





 Friday 11-26-04
 Chest/Shoulders

 DB Bench Press: 
 1st set - 30 lbs DBs, 10 reps
 2nd set - 30 lbs DBs, 10 reps
 3rd set - 35 lbs DBs, 8 reps

 Dips
 1st set - 10 reps 10lbs assist
 2nd set - 10 reps 20 lbs assist
 3rd set - 10 reps 30 lbs assist

 Military Press
 1st set - 55lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 50lbs 10 reps
 3rd set - 50lbs 9 reps

 Upright Rows
 1st set - 55lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 60 lbs 9 reps

 Close Grip Bench Press
 1st set 65lbs 10 reps
 2nd set 75lbs 10 reps

 Saturday 11-27-04
 Back

 Pull Ups 
 1st set - 6 reps 20 lbs assist
 2nd set - 6 reps 30 lbs assist
 3rd set - 6 reps 40 lbs assist

 Deadlift
 1st set - 65lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 75 lbs 10 reps
 3rd set - 85 lbs 8 reps

 DB Row
 1st set - 35lbs DB's 10 reps
 2nd set - 35 lbs DB's 10 reps
 3rd set - 40 lbs DB's 8 reps

 DB Shrugs 
 1st set - 40lbs DB's 10 reps
 2nd set - 50lbs DB's 10 reps

 Barbell Curls
 1st set - 65lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 60 lbs 7 reps

 Tuesday 11-30-04
 Legs

 Squats
 1st set - 105lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 95lbs 10 reps
 3rd set - 95lbs 8 reps

 Leg Press
 1st set - 115lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 130lbs 10 reps
 3rd set - 145lbs 10 reps

 Calf Raises
 1st set - 145lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 160lbs 10 reps
 3rd set - 175lbs 10 reps

 SL Deadlifts 
 1st set - 85lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 95lbs 8 reps
 3rd set - 85lbs 8 reps

 Leg Curls
 1st set - 100lbs 6 reps
 2nd set - 90lbs 4 reps (did very quickly after first set)

 Thursday

   12/2/04

   Chest/Triceps



   DB Bench

   1st set ??? 40lbs Dumbbells 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 35lbs Dumbbells 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 30lbs Dumbbells 10 reps



   Dips

   1st set- 20lbs assist 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 30 lbs assist 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 40 lbs assist 8 reps



   Military Press

   1st set ??? 65lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 65lbs 5 reps

   3rd set ??? 60lbs 7 reps



   Upright Rows

   1st set ??? 65lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 60 lbs 8 reps



   CG Bench Press 

   1st set ??? 75lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 95lbs 7 reps



   Saturday

   12/4/04

   Back/Biceps



   Pullups

   1st set ??? 0lbs assist 6 reps

   2nd set ??? 20lbs assist 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 30lbs assist 6 reps



   Deadlifts

   1st set ??? 85lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 95lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 95lbs 8 reps









   Dumbbell Rows

   1st set ??? 40 lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 45 lbs 8 reps



   Dumbbell Shrugs

   1st set ??? 45lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 55 lbs 10 reps



   Barbell Curl

   1st set ??? 70lbs 5 reps

   2nd set ??? 60lbs 5 reps



   Tuesday(Went to a friends house, added leg extensions)

   12/7/04

   Legs



   Squats

   1st set ??? 125lbs 5 reps

   2nd set ??? 105lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 95lbs 10 reps



   Leg Press

   1st set ??? 145lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 160lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 175lbs 10 reps



   Stiff Leg Deadlift

   1st set ??? 105lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 95lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 85lbs 10 reps



   Calf Raises

   1st set ??? 150lbs 16 reps

   2nd set ??? 160lbs 12 reps

   3rd set ??? 170lbs 10 reps



   Leg Curls

   1st set ??? 75 lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 85 lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 95lbs 8 reps



   Leg Extensions

   1st set- 60lbs 16 reps

   2nd set ??? 70lbs 14 reps

   3rd set ??? 80lbs 14 reps

   4th set ??? 90 lbs 12 reps


 Thursday

   12/9/04

   Chest/Triceps



   DB Benchpress

   1st set ??? 40lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 40lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 45lbs 5 reps

   4th set ??? 35lbs 10 reps



   Dips

   1st set ??? 20lbs assist 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 30lbs assist 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 40lbs assist 6 reps

   4th set ??? 40lbs assist 4 reps



   Military Press

   1st set ??? 70lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 65lbs 5 reps

   3rd set ??? 60 lbs 8 reps



   Upright Rows

   1st set ??? 75lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 70lbs 8 reps



   CG Bench Press

   1st set ??? 85lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 90 lbs 8 reps



   Saturday

   12/11/04

   Back/Biceps



   Pull-ups

   1st set ??? 0lbs assist 5 reps

   2nd set ??? 10 lbs assist 3 reps

   3rd set ??? 30 lbs assist 6 reps



   Deadlift 

   1st set ??? 95lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 105lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 115lbs 10 reps



   Dumbbell Rows

   1st set ??? 50lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 45 lbs 10 reps



   Dumbbell Shrugs 

   1st set ??? 50lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 60lbs 10 reps



   Barbell Curl (accidently unbalanced weight on first set???.doh)

   1st set ??? 72.5lbs 5 reps

   2nd set ??? 65lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 65 lbs 4 reps



   Tuesday

   12/14/04

   Legs



   Squat 

   1st set ??? 95lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 105lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 115lbs 8 reps



   Leg Press

   1st set ??? 160lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 175lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 190lbs 10 reps



   Leg Extensions

   1st set ??? 70lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 85lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 100lbs 10 reps



   Calf Raises

   1st set ??? 160lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 175lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 190lbs 9 reps



   Leg Curl

   1st set ??? 70lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 90lbs 12 reps

   3rd set ??? 100lbs 10 reps



   SL Deadlifts

   1st set- 95lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 105lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 115lbs 10 reps



   Thursday

   12/17/04

   Chest/Triceps



   DB Bench Press

   1st set ??? 45lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 45lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 50lbs 8 reps



   Dips

   1st set ??? 0lbs assist 5 reps

   2nd set ??? 20lbs assist 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 30lbs assist 8 reps



   Military Press

   1st set ??? 75lbs 7 reps

   2nd set ??? 70lbs 7 reps

   3rd set ??? 65lbs 6 reps



   Upright Rows

   1st set ??? 80lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 75lbs 9 reps



   CG Bench Press

   1st set ??? 85lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 105lbs 5 reps


----------



## simbh (Dec 18, 2004)

Good luck with your journal. Oh ya , If I was you , I would rethink doing chest and shoulders the same day. Try to do chest with biceps or triceps if you really want to do it with another muscle in the same day.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 18, 2004)

So you think I should cut out upright rows and military press on the chest day?


----------



## simbh (Dec 18, 2004)

Well , just do chest seperatly from your shoulders. Since both are very big muscles , they require a lot of strenght in a very close place of your body. I've seen people here saying to not even do chest the day after you did shoulders or vice versa.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's another update... And to clearify, all Pullups so far have been wide grip overhands, not close underhands.

 Saturday
 12/18/04
 Back/Biceps

 Pullups 
 1st set - 0lbs assist 5 reps (Think I pulled something when I came down...maybe came down too fast, feels fine now.)
 2nd set - 30lbs assist 8 reps
 3rd set - 30lbs assist 7 reps
 4th set - 40lbs assist 8 reps

 Deadlift
 1st set - 105lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 115lbs 10 reps
 3rd set - 125lbs 10 reps

 DB Rows
 1st set - 55lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 50lbs 10 reps

 DB Shrugs
 1st set - 55lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 65lbs 10 reps

 Barbell Curls
 1st set - 70lbs 5 reps
 2nd set - 60lbs 10 reps

 Declined Situps 
 1st set - 40 reps unweighted
 2nd set - 20 reps holding 25lbs plate

 Tuesday
 12/21/04
 Legs

 Leg Press
 1st set - 175lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 190lbs 10 reps
 3rd set - 205lbs 10 reps

 Leg Curls
 1st set - 90lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 100lbs 10 reps

 Calf Raises
 1st set - 175lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 190lbs 10 reps
 3rd set - 205lbs 10 reps

 Leg Extensions
 1st set - 70lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 85lbs 10 reps
 3rd set - 100lbs 10 reps

 Squats
 1st set - 105lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 115lbs 10 reps
 3rd set - 125lbs 8 reps

 Stiff-Leg Deadlifts
 1st set - 105lbs 10 reps
 2nd set - 115lbs 10 reps
 3rd set - 125lbs 8 reps


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 25, 2004)

Been pretty uneventful for this week. I'm taking a break until tuesday when I start my next split which looks like the following(credit to KarlW for the routine):

*Day #1 Thighs/Shoulders*

   Squats - 3 x 6-8
   Hack Squats - 2 x 10-12 
   Shoulder Press - 3 x 6-8 
   Lateral Raises - 2 x 10-12
   Seated Leg Curl - 2 x 6-8 
   SLDL's - 1 x 10-12

*Day #3 Chest/Calves/Triceps*

   Incline Bench in Smith machine - 3 x 6-8
   Decline Bench w/ DB's - 2 x 10-12 
   Calf Raises - 3 x 6-8
   Skull Crushers - 2 x 6-8
   Cable pushdowns - 1 x 10-12


*Day #5 Back/Biceps/Traps*

   Bent Over Rows 3 x 6-8 
   WG Lat Pulls - 2 x 6-8
   CG Cable Rows 2 x 10-12
   DB curls - 2 x 6-8
   Hang Cleans 2 x 8-10 

  I believe I'm going to have the trouble getting the form down on Hack Squats, and especially Hang Cleans.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 31, 2004)

Here's what I did this week so far

    Tuesday

    12/28/04

    Thighs and Shoulders



    Squats

    1st set ??? 115lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 125lbs 8 reps

    3rd set ??? 135lbs 6 reps



    Hack Squats (barbell)

    1st set ??? 65lbs 10 reps

    2nd set ??? 60 lbs 10 reps



    Shoulder Press (Dumbbells)

    1st set ??? 30lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 35lbs 6 reps

    3rd set ??? 30 lbs 6 reps



    Lateral Raises

    1st set ??? 15lbs 10 reps

    2nd set ??? 10 lbs 10 reps



    Seated Leg Curl

    1st set ??? 100lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 110lbs 6 reps



    SLDL

    1st set ??? 135lbs 8 reps



    Thursday

    12/30/04

    Chest/Calves/Triceps



    Inclined Bench in Smith (I just listed the weight added, don???t know if the machine itself counts)

    1st set ??? 50lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 70lbs 6 reps

    3rd set ??? 60lbs 8 reps





    Declined Bench (Dumbbells)

    1st set ??? 30lbs 12 reps

    2nd set ??? 30 lbs 12 reps



    Calf Raises

    1st set ??? 190lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 205lbs 8 reps

    3rd set ??? 220lbs 8 reps



    Skull Crushers

    1st set ??? 45lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 40lbs 8 reps



    Cable Pushdowns

    1st set - 110lbs 10 reps



    Vertical Leg Hip Raises

    1st set ??? 15 reps

    2nd set ??? 10 reps

    3rd set ??? 10 reps



  On the skull crushers, I don't know if I'm doing the form right. Should the bar come down past the top of your head at the bottom of the movement, or should it be eye level or what? I felt like I was rotating too much in the shoulders instead of elbows.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 4, 2005)

Update:

   Sunday

   1/2/05

   Back/Biceps/Traps



   Bent Over Rows

   1st set ??? 65lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 85lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 95lbs 8 reps



   WG Lat Pull Downs

   1st set ??? 200lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 200lbs 8 reps (need more damn weight???)



   Close Grip Cable Rows

   1st set ??? 110lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 160 lbs 12 reps



   Dumbbell Curls

   1st set ??? 35lbs 7 reps

   2nd set ??? 30lbs 10 reps



   Hang Cleans

   1st set ??? 65lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 75lbs 8 reps



   Tuesday (workout out at friends house instead of gym)

   1/4/05

   Thighs and Shoulders



   Squats (a machine, not a smith or barbell)

   1st set ??? 110lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 130lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 150lbs 12 reps

   4th set ??? 160 lbs 20 reps

   5th set- 180lbs 16 reps

   6th set ??? 200lbs 8 reps



   Hack Squat ??? 

   1st set - 65lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 85lbs 10 reps



   Shoulder Press (Dumbbells)

   1st set ??? 30 lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 35lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 40lbs 6 reps



   Lat Raises

   1st set ??? 15lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 10 lbs 12 reps

   3rd set ??? 15lbs 10 reps



   SLDL

   1st set ??? 135lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 135lbs 6 reps



   Leg Curls (lying on stomach)

   1st set ??? 50lbs 16 reps

   2nd set ??? 75lbs 10 reps



   Leg Extensions

   1st set ??? 75lbs 16 reps

   2nd set ??? 100lbs 14 reps


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

I didnt read your routine, but I do chest/shoulder/triceps the same day.. you just need to do the appropriate amount of volume, dont over do it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 5, 2005)

I don't do shoulder specific thigns such as lat raises or shoulder presses on my chest tricep day. I do inclinded smith, declined dumbbells, skull crushers, calf raises ( i know, not chest...), and cable pushdowns.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's kind of a big update since I haven't had the time to type my stuff out lately... Anyway I "finally" squated my body weight (about 155-160) squating today... I know, not much but it's somewhat of a step for me.

 I wonder how long it will be before I get RMI or carpel tunnel, my favorite things to do are lifting, drawing, and use of computers...Hehe

   Thursday 

   1/6/05

   Chest/Triceps/Calfs



   Declined DB Bench

   1st set ??? 30 lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 35lbs 12 reps



   Calf Raises

   1st set ??? 205lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 220lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 235lbs 10 reps



   Skull Crushers

   1st set ??? 45lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 55 lbs 8 reps



   Cable Pushdowns

   1st set ??? 120lbs 11 reps



   Inclined Bench in Smith

   1st set ??? 60lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 70lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 70lbs 8 reps



   Vertical Leg Hip Raises

   1st set ??? 20 reps

   2nd set ??? 15 reps

   3rd set ??? 12 reps



   Saturday

   1/8/05

   Back/Biceps



   Bent over rows

   1st set ??? 75lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 85lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 105lbs 8 reps



   Hang Cleans

   1st set ??? 75lbs 9 reps

   2nd set ??? 80lbs 8 reps







   Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs

   1st set ??? 210lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 215lbs 12 reps



   Close Grip Cable Rows

   1st set ??? 160lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 170lbs 10 reps



   DB Curls (seated)

   1st set ??? 35lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 35lbs 8 reps



   Tuesday

   1/11/05

   Legs/Shoulders



   Squats

   1st set ??? 125lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 135lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 145lbs 6 reps



   Hack Squats

   1st set ??? 75lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 85lbs 10 reps



   SLDL

   1st set ??? 135lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 145lbs 6 reps



   Shoulder Press (DB)

   1st set ??? 35lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 40lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 45lbs 5 reps



   Lat Raises

   1st set ??? 15lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 15lbs 10 reps



   Declined situps

   1st set ??? 0lbs 40 reps

   2nd set ??? 25lbs 20 reps



   Leg Curls

   1st set ??? 110lbs 6 reps

   2nd set ??? 120lbs 6 reps



   Thursday

   1/13/05

   Chest/Triceps/Calfs



   Declined DB Bench

   1st set ??? 35 lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 40lbs 12 reps



   Calf Raises

   1st set ??? 220lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 235lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 250lbs 8 reps



   Skull Crushers

   1st set ??? 50lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 55 lbs 8 reps



   Cable Pushdowns

   1st set ??? 125lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 115lbs 6 reps



   Inclined Bench in Smith

   1st set ??? 70lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 80lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 80lbs 5 reps



   Saturday

   1/15/05

   Back/Biceps



   Bent over rows

   1st set ??? 105lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 115lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 125lbs 6 reps



   Hang Cleans

   1st set ??? 85lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 80lbs 8 reps







   Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs

   1st set ??? 215lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 220lbs 10 reps



   Close Grip Cable Rows

   1st set ??? 150lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 165lbs 12 reps



   DB Curls (seated)

   1st set ??? 35lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 35lbs 8 reps



   Tuesday

   1/18/05

   Legs/Shoulders



   Squats

   1st set ??? 135lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 145lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 155lbs 8 reps



   Hack Squats

   1st set ??? 80lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 90lbs 10 reps



   SLDL

   1st set ??? 145lbs 10 reps





   Shoulder Press (DB)

   1st set ??? 40lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 45lbs 4 reps

   3rd set ??? 40lbs 6 reps



   Lat Raises

   1st set ??? 15lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 15lbs 10 reps



   Declined situps

   1st set ??? 0lbs 40 reps

   2nd set ??? 25lbs 20 reps



   Leg Curls

   1st set ??? 110lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 120lbs 6 reps


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 19, 2005)

In addition, I seem to have gained a little weight, not a whole lot, but instead of weighting about 157-159 no clothes I'm at 161 now (I'm 5'10). I can tell gains by flexing in the mirror as well, although I'm not very pleased with my back at all, there's not much definition going on except a little in the rear lats, but still not much. And I still got some work to do on my abs as well, only have a 2 pack right now =/ .


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well, I'm just sitting here chugging down my protein shake after my back day, so here's an update: I'm not really feeling a whole lot on my back days though(and the 2 or so days after), I think even on my 3rd or 4th week (not sure exactly) on this program I don't have the form down on Bent over rows and Hang Cleans, I might be trying to go up in weight too fast, so next week I might go lighter and work on form more.

   Thursday

   1/20/05

   Chest/Triceps/Calfs



   Declined DB Benchpress

   1st set ??? 40lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 45lbs 10 reps



   Calf Raises

   1st set ??? 250lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 265lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 280lbs 8 reps



   Skull Crushers

   1st set ??? 45lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 40lbs 8 reps



   Inclined Bench in Smith

   1st set ??? 80lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 90lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 85lbs 8 reps



   Cable Pushdowns 

   1st set - 115lbs 12 reps



   Weighted Crunches

   1st set ??? 100lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 100lbs 10 reps



   Elliptical ??? 20 minutes manual course, 8 resistance 6(ish) crossramp



   Saturday

   1/22/05
 Back/Biceps



   Bent over Rows

   1st set ??? 115lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 125lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 105lbs 8 reps



   Hang Cleans

   1st set ??? 90lbs 4 reps

   2nd set ??? 85lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 75lbs 6 reps



   Wide grip lat pull downs

   1st set ??? 220lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 225lbs 10 reps



   Close Grip Cable Rows

   1st set ??? 160lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 170lbs 12 reps



   Dumbbell Curls (seated)

   1st set ??? 35lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 40lbs 4 reps

   3rd set ??? 40lbs 5 reps (pushed myself very hard to get that)



   Elliptical ??? 12 minutes on interval course, 8 resistance


----------



## KarlW (Jan 24, 2005)

Re BOW's, what makes you wonder about your form? Have you watched yourself do them in the mirror SIDE ON?

You say you're not feeling it in your back PWO. You will tend to stop getting very sore after 3-4 weeks of doing the same exercises, though don't let that fool you into thinking nothing is happening. Maybe you could start cycling a 2 week program.

eg for back:

Week1:
Pull ups 20 reps however many sets that takes
Deadlifts 3 x 6-8
DB rows 2 x 6-8

Week 2:
BOW's 3 x 8-10
WIde grip lat pull: 2 x 10-12
Stiff arm pulldown: 2 x 10-12
CG cable row: 1 x 6-8

Anyway you get the idea. Reasoning behind this type of cycling is that the body adapts very quickly to repetitive movements, although as you increase weight/reps you will still get some results. Bit like the ol' saying of "shocking the body". Hitting it with exercises it hasn't seen in a while will force new growth. You can go nuts with the cycling stuff.

Also, maybe you could go to a 4 day split. Depends how long you've been on the current split. Don't wanna rush and change things too soon.

You say you're squatting around 160? Tell me you're going at least parallel!

How's the diet going?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 24, 2005)

Lol yes, I'm at least going parallel, that's what I aim for although when I started I went past parallel so I occasionally still go past sometimes.

 My diet's going pretty well, I have had fast food at all for probably 2 month and I've had maybe 4-6 pieces of pizza in the last 2 or 3 months. I'm mainly eating Smart Start Soy Protein cereal in the morning, or 2 eggs with a slice of cheese on whole wheat bread and a protein shake. Then for lunch a couple PB/J sandwiches and 20 oz of water. For snacks I usually have fruit or baby carrots and for dinner I have usually chicken, steak, or fish with vegetables. I also have a salad mixed with canned salmon or grilled chicken, or a bagel with peanut butter for a snack. I just can't be busy writing everything I eat, maybe I'll do that later but it doesn't feel needed right now.

 Where I workout, they don't have mirrors anywhere so I can't really watch myself for form. The next day after I posted that I didn't feel it however, I did. I've been on this split for about 4 weeks now I believe (this is starting the 5th week).

 I could work in time for a 4th day on friday afternoons if I need/want to. It'll probably be time to start discussing what changes I should make in my routine in about a week.

 So far, since around november I've lost quite a bit of fast and gained quite a bit of muscle. I might try to get some pics taken so I can post sometime, but I can't promise anything.

 In addition though, I feel I need to eat more to get bigger faster, but I can't really just flip a switch to make the choice to eat more. For me, I eat when I'm hungry and I eat just enough for my body to feel satisfied, not overstuff it. I'm working on it, but it's hard. Would anyone suggest taking more protein shakes per day, or adding protein bars in as a regular part of my diet? Right now I have 40g of protein in 16 oz of 2% milk 2 times a day on off days and 3 times a day on workout days. That along with my diet get me ABOUT 1g/pound of bodyweight of protein.


----------



## KarlW (Jan 24, 2005)

> In addition though, I feel I need to eat more to get bigger faster, but I can't really just flip a switch to make the choice to eat more. For me, I eat when I'm hungry and I eat just enough for my body to feel satisfied, not overstuff it.


Nice philosophy but it won't work if you want to build mass, unfortunately. What you need to do is have a meal plan that centres around ingesting x number of calories (or thereabouts) per day depending on your goals. If you want to add mass quickly that you need to up the calories, but you have to accept some fat gain from that as well.



> I'm working on it, but it's hard.


I know it is, believe me. Having a set plan help a lot. No guesswork.



> Would anyone suggest taking more protein shakes per day, or adding protein bars in as a regular part of my diet? Right now I have 40g of protein in 16 oz of 2% milk 2 times a day on off days and 3 times a day on workout days. That along with my diet get me ABOUT 1g/pound of bodyweight of protein.


mmmm no not realy. 1g/pound is good but may need tweaking. Also carbs and fats play a big role depending on your goals. 

Hey do you currently have a set meal plan? If so post it here, if not what is your weight and approx bf%, goal weight and goal bf%, we can work on a meal plan. If you're serious that is, no way pushin ya man. I know what it's like.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't have a set meal plan, but I don't know my real bf% either. I used one of the electronic handheld things about a month and a half ago and it said 21, but I thought that seemed a little high. Right now I'm guessing it might be somewhere around 17-18%.

 As far as goals I'd like to get to 200lbs in maybe a year (is that do-able if I weigh 160 now?) and have my bf around 15%. Where I go from there I'm not really sure yet.

 Anyway, I'm off to getting ready for my workout today, I'll post an update when I get back in about 2-3 hours.


----------



## KarlW (Jan 25, 2005)

40lbs of lean mass in a year..........mmmmm not sure bout that but hey never say never eh?

So in other words you want to gain lean mass?
2 ways:

1. Slow bulk where you'd eat just above maintanence.
2. Bulk/Cut/Bulk etc

Depends what suits you.

You're 18 right? If I were you I'd go the slow bulk option, eating clean most of the time and just train hard.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah, I think at this point I'd feel better going with a slow bulk. I think I've kind of been doing that for a couple months, but I've lost fat at the same time so my weight's only gone up about 3 lbs total.

   Anyway here's what I did yesterday:
     Tuesday

     1-25-05

     Legs/Shoulders



     Shoulder Press (Dumbbells)

     1st set ??? 40lbs 8 reps

     2nd set ??? 45lbs 6 reps

     3rd set ??? 40lbs 7 reps



     Squats

     1st set ??? 135lbs 8 reps

     2nd set ??? 145lbs 8 reps

     3rd set ??? 160lbs 8 reps



     Stiff Leg Deadlift

     1st set  ??? 155lbs 8 reps (after about 5 warmup sets)



     Hack Squat (Barbell)

     1st set ??? 85lbs 12 reps

     2nd set ??? 95lbs 10 reps



     Lat Raises

     1st set ??? 15lbs 12 reps

     2nd set ??? 15lbs 12 reps



     Leg Curls

     1st set ??? 115lbs 8 reps

     2nd set ??? 125lbs 6 reps



   I'm going to be going on a two mile run here in about 30 minutes.

 In a way, during my workout since I'm starting light and going heavier I feel like in a way I might be building more endurance than strength. I'm wondering if I should keep doing it like I am (1-3 warmup sets in general, then start working sets light and go heavier until I can't maintain the higher reps).

 Oh, and on form for squats do you want to strive for keeping your shins close to a 90 degree angle from the floor rather than leaning forward to like a 60 degree angle right? Isn't leaning forward what causes knee problems?


----------



## KarlW (Jan 26, 2005)

> I'm wondering if I should keep doing it like I am (1-3 warmup sets in general, then start working sets light and go heavier until I can't maintain the higher reps).


Just stay in the designated rep range.  If you're out to do 8 reps and you start on 135lbs and you get 9 reps then go up to 145 for the next set. However, if you only got 7 reps on the first set then you would drop the weight down for the 2nd set. DON'T start working sets light, start them heavy! At least, start them the same or bit heavier than last time you did that exercise.

Re the squats, basically yes. However, it's impossible to keep your shins at 90. Just remember your knees should not travel out past your toes.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 27, 2005)

Damn and most of this time I've started mostly on the lighter side and gone heavier...

 So should I consider anything lighter than my heaviest as warmup and then go down again once I hit the max for my rep range?


----------



## KarlW (Jan 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn and most of this time I've started mostly on the lighter side and gone heavier...
> 
> So should I consider anything lighter than my heaviest as warmup and then go down again once I hit the max for my rep range?


Basically, yes. This is where you need to look back in your training diary to see what you did on your first set last time.

eg Just say with deadlifts you are supposed to do 3 x 8

You look at last week's notes and you did: 185 x 11, 185 x 9, 175 x 8
(and we are going to, or very near failure on every set)

So you might warm up thus:

bar x 10
135 x 6
155 x 4
175 x 2

Then first working set (since you did > 8 on 185 last week) you would try 195.

Say you get 195 x 10, since you got >8 keep the weight the same so your 2nd set is 195 also and let's say you get 8. Now you need to drop the weight for your 3rd set. So you go 185 and you get 8. You anticipate some loss of strength as you go through your sets. Like on your first set you get 195 x 10 but you don't up the weight for the 2nd set because you prob won't get enough reps. But just say you did 195 x 14 or something then you would add some weight to stay around 8 reps. The only reason you would need to add weight is if you realy miscalculated or have gained some amazing strength since last week. Hope that helps, sounds like you get the idea though.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 28, 2005)

So, even if the rep range is let's say 8, and you can do more until failure or near you should, even if it's quite a few more reps? But then again, I guess if you're using the right weight you shouldn't be able to do too much more. 

 I'm just asking because I know when I went to my friends house once or twice instead of the gym I usually go to I was pushed a lot harder by them to go to failure. This is partly because I have them to spot me and I know I'll be safe, but at the gym I don't have a spotter unless I specifically ask someone to spot me for a set. I would go to my friends house probably all the time, but they don't have a squat rack/power rack and their dumbbells only go to 50lbs I believe.


----------



## KarlW (Jan 28, 2005)

> So, even if the rep range is let's say 8, and you can do more until failure or near you should, even if it's quite a few more reps? But then again, I guess if you're using the right weight you shouldn't be able to do too much more.


 Well, IF you're taking every set to failure then yes. Depends on your training philosophy. I'm sure you've seen a bit about that around here. That part is up to you.

I used to worry about the spotting thing too but no more. The only thing I might need a spot on these days is bench press, and most of the time I just go to near failure to be sure I can get the bar back on the rack. I used to think this would seriously inhibit gains but in the long run it doesn't realy. Sure it's good to be pushed to, and beyond failure occasionally, but with a well structured and intense program it's not necessary all the time by any means.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's another update:

   Thursday

   1/27/05

   Chest/Triceps/Calfs



   Skull Crushers

   1st set ??? 50lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 45lbs 8 reps



   Calf Raises

   1st set ??? 310lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 295lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 295lbs 8 reps



   Cable Pushdowns

   1st set ??? 125lbs 12 reps



   Declined DB benchpress

   1st set ??? 50lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 45lbs 10 reps



   Inclined Bench in Smith

   1st set ??? 90lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 85lbs 7 reps

   3rd set ??? 80lbs 8 reps



   Declined Situps

   1st set ??? 0lbs 30 reps

   2nd set ??? 0 lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 25lbs plate 15 reps

   4th set ??? 25lbs plate 10 reps



   Saturday

   1/29/05

   Back/Biceps



   Hang Cleans

   1st set ??? 85lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 80lbs 5 reps

   3rd set ??? 75lbs 6 reps



   Bent over Rows

   1st set ??? 135lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 125lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 115lbs 8 reps




 On the wide grip lat pulls should I be feeling a lot in my chest and shoulders as well as my back, because I am. I pulling straight down to my upper chest rather than behind my neck. Should I be pulling down behind my head instead?


----------



## KarlW (Jan 30, 2005)

You might feel a stretch in your chest at the bottom of the movement but should not be sore there later on. The pulling is done with the lats/bi's. There is no resistance offered to the pectoralis in pulling exercises. 

Behind the head? Up to you though most peeps say it may lead to injured shoulders. This is your call. Pulling to the top of the chest should be fine.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 31, 2005)

Whoa, I just noticed on 1/29/05 my back day it only posted the first two exercises, anyway here it is with everything.

     Saturday

     1/29/05

     Back/Biceps



     Hang Cleans

     1st set ??? 85lbs 8 reps

     2nd set ??? 80lbs 5 reps

     3rd set ??? 75lbs 6 reps



     Bent over Rows

     1st set ??? 135lbs 8 reps

     2nd set ??? 125lbs 8 reps

     3rd set ??? 115lbs 8 reps



     Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns

     1st set ??? 225lbs 15 reps

     2nd set ??? 220lbs 12 reps



     Close Grip Cable Rows

     1st set ??? 180lbs 9 reps

     2nd set ??? 165lbs 10 reps



     Vertical Leg Raises

     1st set ??? 20 reps

     2nd set ??? 15 reps

     3rd set ??? 15 reps



     Dumbbell Curls (seated alternating)

     1st set ??? 40lbs 5 reps

     2nd set ??? 40lbs 6 reps

     [font=&quot]3rd set ??? 35lbs 7 reps


 Also, on the lat pull downs, the cable machine only goes up to 200lbs and even after scavenging for all the 2.5 and 5lbs rubber weights it's still not quite enough to exhaust me after 10-12 reps so I end up going over. Is there any way to get more on there with a plate or something? It seems like it's kind of limiting to my progress especially later if I can't get more than 225 on there when I know I can do more...
   [/font]


----------



## KarlW (Feb 1, 2005)

Switching to Pull Ups is bout all I can think of. I know it changes the routine around but that's your best bet. OR you could do single arm Lat Pulls at the cables. 

btw:

1st set ??? 85lbs 8 reps

2nd set ??? 80lbs 5 reps

3rd set ??? 75lbs 6 reps

Bent over Rows

1st set ??? 135lbs 8 reps

2nd set ??? 125lbs 8 reps

3rd set ??? 115lbs 8 reps

Shows you've got the idea of rep range under control. Good work


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 2, 2005)

Tuesday

   2-1-05

   Legs/Shoulders



   Squats

   1st set ??? 135lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 155lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 170lbs 6 reps



   SLDL

   1st set ??? 155lbs 9 reps



   Hack Squat

   1st set ??? 85lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 85lbs 10 reps



   Shoulder Press

   1st set ??? 45lbs 6 reps

   2nd set ??? 40lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 35lbs 7 reps



   Lat Raises

   1st set ??? 15lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 15lbs 12 reps



   Leg Curls

   1st set ??? 115lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 130lbs 7 reps


 I'm kind of concerned about my form on squats and stiff leg dead lifts. On squats I kind of tend to lean forward because I feel if I don't that I'll fall over backwards... Then on SLDL I'm not exactly sure, but I don't feel a strech in my hamstrings all the time when I do them. I keep my lower back straight, but it still feels like it's being used.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's todays

   Thursday

   2-3-05

   Chest/Triceps/Calfs



   Calf Raises

   1st set ??? 310lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 295lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 290lbs 8 reps



   Declined DB Bench Press

   1st set ??? 50lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 45lbs 7 reps



   Inclined Bench in Smith

   1st set ??? 100lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 90lbs 7 reps

   3rd set ??? 80lbs 8 reps



   Skull Crushers

   1st set ??? 50lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 45lbs 8 reps



   Cable Pushdown

   1st set ??? 130lbs 6 reps

   2nd set ??? 120lbs 4 reps



   Declined Situps

   1st set ??? no weight 40 reps

   [font=&quot]2nd set ??? 25lbs plate 20 reps

I didn't really do anything better than last week except for the inclined smith bench, so I think I might be starting to reach a plateau on this split, either that or I'm just weak today... and this is my 6th week on this split. You think I should continue with this for a couple more weeks or take a week off and plan a new split?[/font]


----------



## KarlW (Feb 5, 2005)

> Then on SLDL I'm not exactly sure, but I don't feel a strech in my hamstrings all the time when I do them. I keep my lower back straight, but it still feels like it's being used.


 That's because it is, to some extent. It's a hamstring exercise but incorporates the erector spinae. The lack of stretch you feel is something I get sometimes too. I think that comes about as you get more flexible in the movement. This is where the mind-muscle connection really has to kick in. Before you start the rep, just tilt your hips back slightly by sticking your butt out, then sort of clinch you butt cheeks togther in an attempt to pre-strech your hammies. Then as you start the rep, keep you butt and hammies tensed slightly. It's all an effort to focus on the hammies and get the stretch.

Hey don't worry, I reckon they are definately the one exercise of all where form is hardest to master. Just don't go too heavy if you get concerned. Keep it at 8 reps or greater.

As for your split, if you feel like a rest then do it. Don't change too often for the sake of it, but you have to do what you feel is going to be most effective so perhaps look around for a new routine if you want. What interests you?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, I'm leaving for a college visit on Sunday the 13th and getting back on Tuesday the 15th, so I'm thinking that will be my transition week when I take a break and come up with a new split.

 Right now I'd kind of like to work something out that maybe has a little more focus on my arms, but definately still a full body split. I know for chest days I'd like to do dumbbell flys and barbell bench press, and for my biceps I'd like to do preacher curls, but I'm not sure about triceps... Anyway I'm gonna get a little something to eat and head to the gym now.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 12, 2005)

Here's the last update for this split. I've been on this one for 8 weeks and I'm leaving to go to Savannah Georgia for a college visit tomarrow until Tuesday so I'll be taking the week off from lifting. I have been doing cardio 2-4 times a week, I just haven't been recording it in my journal. Also, lately I've been eating enough that I generally take a poopie twice a day so, I think I'm eating enough, but I'm still not gaining weight that fast. Anyway here's the last week and a half or so.

   Saturday

   2-5-05

   Back/Biceps



   DB Curls

   1st set ??? 40lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 40lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 35lbs 8 reps



   Hang Cleans

   1st set ??? 90lbs 6 reps

   2nd set ??? 75lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 70lbs 8 reps



   Bent over Rows

   1st set ??? 145lbs 6 reps

   2nd set ??? 135lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 125lbs 8 reps



   WG Lat Pull downs

   1st set ??? 215lbs 14 reps

   2nd set ??? 220lbs 8 reps



   CG Cable Rows

   1st set ??? 180lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 170lbs 10 reps



   Tuesday

   2-8-05
 Legs/Shoulders



   Squats

   1st set ??? 145lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 155lbs 5 reps

   3rd set ??? 135lbs 8 reps



   SLDL

   1st set ??? 155lbs 5 reps

   2nd set ??? 135lbs 6 reps



   Hack Squats

   1st set ??? 85lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 80lbs 10 reps



   Shoulder Press

   1st set ??? 45lbs 6 reps

   2nd set ??? 40lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 40lbs 6 reps



   Lat Raises

   1st set ??? 15lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 15lbs 12 reps



   Thursday

   2-10-05

   Chest/Triceps/Calfs

   Declined DB Bench Press

   1st set ??? 50lbs 7 reps

   2nd set ??? 45lbs 8 reps



   Calf Raises

   1st set ??? 310lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 295lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 280lbs 8 reps



   Inclined Smith Bench Press

   1st set ??? 105lbs 7 reps

   2nd set ??? 95lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 85lbs 8 reps



   Skull Crushers

   1st set ??? 55lbs 7 reps

   2nd set ??? 45lbs 10 reps



   Cable Pushdowns

   1st set ??? 130lbs 6 reps

   2nd set ??? 120lbs 4 reps



   Declined Situps

   1st set ??? 0lbs 40 reps

   2nd set ??? 25lbs plate 20 reps



   Saturday

   2-12-05

   Back/Biceps



   DB Curls

   1st set ??? 40lbs 6 reps

   2nd set ??? 40lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 35lbs 12 reps (kind of weird difference 5 lbs makes???)



   Hang Cleans

   1st set ??? 75lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 70lbs 8 reps



   Bent over rows

   1st set ??? 155lbs 5 reps

   2nd set ??? 135lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 125lbs 8 reps



   WG Lat Pull downs

   1st set ??? 205lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 205lbs 12 reps



   CG Cable Rows

   1st set ??? 185lbs 12 reps

   [font=&quot]2nd set ??? 175lbs 10 reps




 For my next split on legs days, I think I'll do some lunges, leg extensions, leg curls, leg press, and DB calf raises.

 for Chest days, BB Bench Press, DB Triceps extension (aka DB overhead?),  DB Kickbacks, DB Flyes, then maybe steated BB military press, or upright rows?

 For Back Days, Deadlifts, Preacher Curls, BB Shrugs, CG underhand pullups, DB Row

 Can someone let me know if these knew thoughts for my next split sound good?[/font]


----------



## KarlW (Feb 14, 2005)

Firstly, were you doing curls as the first exercise in you back workout?
If so you might find it better to do them at the end so your biceps are as fresh as possible to assist in back exercises.

Anyways, looks like you're making good progress.

Are u staying on a 3 day spilt? Same? ie chest/Tris/Calves, Back/biceps, Legs/Shoulders or something else? Up to you man.

For your leg day you should keep some form of squat, regular/hack/smith or at least leg presses, but pref squats of some kind. 
Your other ideas sound fine. Just remember to keep some form of the compound lifts (like deadlifts and DB rows for back, bench for chest etc) then you can do what you like once you get to know what's out there. Post up a split you like and I'll let you know.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2005)

I only did curls first that day because everything else was taken after I warmed up and I didn't really want to stand around waiting, usually I started with Hang Cleans or Bent over Rows, then lat pulls, cable rows, and lastly bicep curls.


----------



## KarlW (Feb 16, 2005)

Ya I hate it when all the gear's being used


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 16, 2005)

How does this look? 

   Tuesdays:

   Chest/Tricep/Shoulders



   Barbell Bench Press : 3x 6-8

   Seated Barbell Military Press 2x 8-10

   DB Flyes 2x 8-10

   DB Tricep extension (DB overhead) 3x 6-8

   DB Kickbacks 3x 8-10



   Thursdays:

   Back/Biceps



   Deadlifts 3x 6-8

   BB Shrugs 2x 8-10

   CG underhand pull-ups 3x 8-10

   DB Row 2x 8-12

   Preacher Curls 2x 8-10



   Saturdays:

   Legs



   Leg Press 3x 8-10

   DB Lunges 2x 8-10

   Leg Extension 3x 8-10

   Leg Curls 2x 6-8

   DB Calf Raises 3x 10-12


 See anything that could be a problem?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 17, 2005)

I also got a bodyfat scale and have used it different times. I've gotten a reading of anywhere from 12.7% to 15.7% BF, so I'm guessing my actual is around 14 (It's about 14.4% first thing in the morning). I don't really want to cut except for some fat around my stomach/lower back, but I'm on a good diet so I think with the cardio I do and my diet that fat will go down in time.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 17, 2005)

How is your diet looking?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 17, 2005)

I eat very clean, but I don't eat a LOT. This is an example of of typical days diet:

  Meal 1: 2 eggs with one slice of american cheese on toasted whole wheat bread and 16oz milk + 2 scoops of whey protein.

  Meal 2: 2 PB/J sandwhiches on white bread with 20 oz water

  Meal 3: An apple, kiwi, or some strawberries

  Meal 4: A couple morning star vege burgers on a couple whole wheat buns

  Meal 5: Toasted whole wheat bagel or whole wheat bread with PB + 16 oz of 1% milk + 2 scoops of whey.


 For meals for and 5 I'll occassionally have a big salad with chicken or salmon in it, or vegetables with chicken or steak/beaf. I'll also sometimes have some snacks of string cheese and baby carrots. I also try to drink water through most of the day.


----------



## KarlW (Feb 18, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> How does this look?
> 
> Tuesdays:
> 
> ...


Just me but I would have less sets of last 2 exercises, like 2 for DB TE's and 1 or 2 for kickbacks. I'd also still do dips maybe 2 sets, or some other pressing movement.



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Thursdays:
> 
> Back/Biceps
> 
> ...


nice



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Saturdays:
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


OK. I'd like to see squats of some kind in there but you can go back onto them again later.




> Meal 1: 2 eggs with one slice of american cheese on toasted whole wheat bread and 16oz milk + 2 scoops of whey protein.
> 
> Meal 2: 2 PB/J sandwhiches on white bread with 20 oz water
> 
> ...


My thoughts:

Meal 1 - needs more carbs. Oats/banana or something
Meal 2 - not sure about the PB/J. Should switch to grainy bread. How bout turkey and salad sandwiches?
Meal 3 - Need protein here. Chicken/tuna
Meal 4 - looks OK but don't really know what's in them.
Meal 5 - OK. Do you like cottage cheese?

Oh and more veges throughout if you can


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 18, 2005)

What form can I have oats in other than oatmeal that tastes decent? I hate oatmeal, I can't stand the texture. With Meal 3 (fruit) I have a protein shake shortly afterwards if it's a lifting day, if not I usually don't however.

Also for Meal 2, I just buy the PB/J at our school. I could just back some turkey sandwhiches, or wheat PB/J instead, would you recommend that?


----------



## KarlW (Feb 18, 2005)

Rolled oats (raw) in milk I like. That's the easiest way. Bit like natural muesli.



> With Meal 3 (fruit) I have a protein shake shortly afterwards if it's a lifting day, if not I usually don't however.


You still should. Some tuna would be excellent.
PB/J is OK if your goal is to gain weight of any kind. Your young, if you're active enough it prolly doesn't matter but turkey sangas would be better nutritionally.
Use wholemeal grain bread if you can.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 18, 2005)

Tuna is great because it only has 150 calories and 32grams of protein. You can't beat that.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 18, 2005)

In one can? Wow I had no idea it had that much protein... I thought maybe like 12 or something.

  	Quote:

 With Meal 3 (fruit) I have a protein shake shortly afterwards if it's a lifting day, if not I usually don't however.


 You still should. Some tuna would be excellent.


 So, you think I should always have 3 protein shakes a day?


----------



## Yunier (Feb 18, 2005)

Yup Tuna is great.


> Serving Size 2 oz. drained
> Servings Per Container about 2.5
> Calories per serving: 60
> Protein per serving: 13.0 g



It varies from brand but thats from Bumble Bee.


----------



## KarlW (Feb 18, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> In one can? Wow I had no idea it had that much protein... I thought maybe like 12 or something.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


No you should have tuna there on non-lifting days.

When looking at nutritional content of foods always compare per 100g of weight. Tuna has about 20g of protein per 100g. This is quite high for whole foods and is low fat/carbs. I know protein powder has heaps more but you need to get most of your protein from whole foods.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm tweaking my split right now because tomarrow I start again after a week long break.

 For chest I changed a bit to this:

   Tuesdays:

   Chest/Tricep/Shoulders



   Barbell Bench Press : 3x 6-8

   Seated Barbell Military Press 2x 8-10

   Dips 2x 6-8

   DB Flyes 2x 8-10

   DB Tricep extension (DB overhead) 2x 6-8

   DB Kickbacks 2x 8-10



 For legs, should I drop leg press or lunges if I'm going to do squats?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, today was the first day of my new split. Overall I think it went pretty well. My form on bench felt pretty good, although I am kind of dissapointed with the weight I'm doing, but I did had good rep control, form and no spotter, so I should try and take it slow. 

 I'm wondering though, the only thing I'm really doing for my shoulders is military press, should I change this, and if so on what day because my chest/tricep day is pretty full.

 Also, I think I decided to drop Lunges in favor of squats, one because there's not a whole lot of room for lunges where I go, and two because squats are overall better. Anyway, here's what I did today.

 Also, KarlW what are your thoughts on creatine?

    Tuesday 2-22-05

    Chest/Triceps/Shoulders



    Barbell Bench Press

    1st set ??? 105lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 105lbs 8 reps

    3rd set ??? 105lbs 8 reps



    Seated Military Press

    1st set ??? 65lbs 10 reps

    2nd set ??? 65lbs 9 reps



    Dips

    1st set ??? 30lbs assist 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 30lbs assist 6 reps



    DB Flys

    1st set ??? 20lbs 10 reps

    2nd set ??? 25lbs 8 reps



    DB Triceps Extension (Overheads)

    1st set ??? 40lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 35lbs 7 reps



    DB Kickbacks

    1st set ??? 20lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 15lbs 10 reps



    Vertical leg hip raises

    1st set ??? 20 reps

    2nd set ??? 15 reps

    [font=&quot]3rd set ??? 15 reps

  [/font]


----------



## KarlW (Feb 23, 2005)

> Also, KarlW what are your thoughts on creatine?


 Tell you the truth I've not used it in a while and don't know that much about it. I used it years ago when I had no idea what I was doing. I may look into it again soon though. I tell u one thing; I'm in much better shape now than ever b4 just by learning much more about diet and training methods. Get the basics down first. Don't get lazy and eat like crap then go hunting for supplements.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 23, 2005)

One thing I'm concerned about next year when I go to college is food... They require you to get a meal plan. Some of the food sounded alright, but unless you get the all you can eat plan you only get 18 meals/week which isn't even 3 a day for the whole week. I also won't really be able to make my own food since I won't have a kitchen available to use...


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 24, 2005)

Here's what I did today. It was also my first day in the gym after starting creatine, didn't really notice much, bit more vascular veins, but that's about it, I only started taking it yesterday so I probably won't be able to tell if it's working for about 3-5 more days. I don't really have an idea of what a "pump" feels like. I may have been getting them sometimes, but I'm not really sure what exactly they are.

 One thing I'm dissapointed with is my preacher curl weight + reps. When I was overtraining and eating like crap I could do a little more or the same weight and about 4 more reps... I haven't done them in a way though so maybe I just need to get back into the groove.

    Thursday

    2-24-05

    Back/Biceps



    Deadlifts

    1st set ??? 135lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 125lbs 8 reps

    3rd set ??? 115lbs 8 reps



    BB Shrugs

    1st set ??? 115lbs 12 reps

    2nd set ??? 125lbs 10 reps



    CG underhand pull-ups (bodyweight)

    1st set ??? 10 reps

    2nd set ??? 8 reps

    3rd set ??? 5 reps



    DB Row

    1st set ??? 40lbs 12 reps

    2nd set ??? 35lbs 12 reps



    DB seated rear lat raises

    1st set ??? 15lbs 12 reps

    2nd set ??? 10lbs 12 reps



    Preacher Curls (target rep range was 8-10 )

    1st set ??? 55lbs 6 reps

    [font=&quot]2nd set ??? 50lbs 5 reps[/font]


----------



## KarlW (Feb 24, 2005)

> One thing I'm concerned about next year when I go to college is food... They require you to get a meal plan. Some of the food sounded alright, but unless you get the all you can eat plan you only get 18 meals/week which isn't even 3 a day for the whole week. I also won't really be able to make my own food since I won't have a kitchen available to use...


That sucks!



> One thing I'm dissapointed with is my preacher curl weight + reps.


Don't worry about that. Worry about what you can deadlift and row (on back day).

What are DB seated rear lat raises?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 25, 2005)

This is a seated rear lat raise
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidPosterior/DBSeatedRearLateralRaise.html

 Let me tell you today my back is very sore. Strangely my abs are also very sore, could that be from deadlifts?


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 1, 2005)

Here's an update for today, and Saturday. This Saturday I'm going to the Arnold Classic with a few of my friends (it's in town). Then I'm also doing something later that night, so leg day will have to be moved to Sunday unless I feel like doing it early Saturday. I've been gaining a little weight since I starting training and eating to the best of my knowledge. In mid-november when I started I was about 157lbs, now I'm around 164 or so and I'm definately stronger. Here goes...

   Saturday

   2-26-05

   Legs



   Squats

   1st set ??? 135lbs 8 reps

   2nd set -155lbs 8 reps



   Leg Press

   1st set ??? 190lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 205lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 235lbs 10 reps



   Leg Extensions

   1st set ??? 70lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 85lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 100lbs 10 reps



   Leg Curls

   1st set ??? 110lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 125lbs 8 reps



   DB Calf Raises

   1st set ??? 40lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 50lbs 12 reps

   3rd set ??? 45lbs 12 reps



   Declined Situps

   1st set ??? 0lbs 20 reps

   2nd set ??? 25lbs plate 20 reps

   3rd set ??? 25lbs plate 15 reps



   Tuesday

   3-1-05

   Chest/Triceps/Shoulders



   BB Bench Press

   1st set ??? 115lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 125lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 115lbs 8 reps



   Military Press

   1st set ??? 70lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 65lbs 8 reps



   Dips

   1st set ??? 30lbs assist 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 30lbs assist 8 reps



   DB Flyes 

   1st set ??? 25lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 20lbs 9 reps



   DB Overhead

   1st set ??? 45lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 40lbs 8 reps



   Vertical Leg Hip Raises

   1st set ??? 20 reps

   2nd set ??? 15 reps

   3rd set ??? 15 reps



   DB Kickbacks

   1st set ??? 15lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 20lbs 10 reps



   V-up Situps

   1st set ??? 20

   [font=&quot]2nd set - 15

 [/font]


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 3, 2005)

Today I had a very good workout. Probably one of my best back days ever. The music cliqued and I was determined, I got a good feeling I'll be feeling this for a couple days. I got my reps up on preacher curls while leaving the weight where it was last week and I increased weight a lot on deadlifts and shrugs, not because I couldn't before, but I think I've been overly cautious on lifts even that I don't need a spotter for.

    Thursday

    3-3-05

    Back/Biceps



    Deadlifts

    1st set ??? 145lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 155lbs 8 reps

    3rd set ??? 155lbs 8 reps



    BB Shrugs

    1st set ??? 135lbs 10 reps

    2nd set ??? 155lbs 10 reps



    CG Underhand Pullups

    1st set ??? 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 7 reps

    3rd set ??? 5 reps



    DB Rows

    1st set ??? 45lbs 12 reps

    2nd set ??? 45lbs 10 reps



    Seated DB Lat Raises

    1st set ??? 10lbs 12 reps

    2nd set ??? 15lbs 12 reps



    Weighted Crunches

    1st set ??? 80lbs 20 reps

    2nd set ??? 90lbs 15 reps



    Preacher Curls

    1st set ??? 55lbs 9 reps

    [font=&quot]2nd set ??? 50lbs 7 reps

  [/font]


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 5, 2005)

Overall, SWEET day today. About 5 of my friends and I went to the Arnold Classic here in town. I got a couple different kinds of creatine there. We also had white shirts made with black text that say "ARNOLD IS NUMERO UNO" which multiple people commented on and some of the vendors wanted pictures and told us to come back later, but we didn't for that one. We did get a picture taken at a different one and they said it should be on their website in about a week so I'll see if I can find it. Overall it was pretty exciting.

  I also got a few pics of Arnold on my cell phone camera, they're not great, but decent considering the crowd.

 I'm a bit jealous of my friend and his cousin though, they had VIP buffet dinner tickets given to them(from a friend that couldn't attend) for tonight and Arnold's going to be there.

 After that we had a nice meal at The Mongolian BBQ, and then went back to my friends house where he and I worked out. It's definately been the hardest leg day for some reason.... I've felt neausous for that past hour or so after working out...

   Anyway, here it is:

     Saturday

     3-5-05

     Legs



     Squats(machine)

     1st set ??? 180lbs 12 reps

     2nd set ??? 180lbs 12 reps

     3rd set ??? 180lbs 12 reps



     DB Calf Raises

     1st set 40lbs 12 reps

     2nd set ??? 45lbs 12 reps

     3rd set ??? 50lbs 18 reps

     4th set ??? 50lbs 16 reps



     Leg Extensions

     1st set ??? 100lbs 12 reps

     2nd set ??? 110lbs 12 reps

     3rd set ??? 125lbs 12 reps



     Leg Curls (lying)

     1st set ??? 75lbs 10 reps

     2nd set ??? 85lbs 10 reps

     3rd set ??? 75lbs 10 reps

 ALSO, one very important thing I left out is my back, mainly my traps and a little of my upper back are STILL incredibly sore from thursdays workout which I noticed a lot when squating, it hurt quite a bit just holding the weight on my back. Would you recommend reversing my back and leg days to avoid this?


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here's my update for today, great workout.

   Tuesday

   3-8-04

   Chest/Triceps/Shoulders



   BB Bench Press

   1st set ??? 125lbs 6 reps

   2nd set ??? 125lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 130lbs 6 reps



   BB Military Press

   1st set ??? 75lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 80lbs 6 reps



   Dips

   1st set ??? 20lbs assist 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 20lbs assist 8 reps



   DB Flyes

   1st set ??? 25lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 25lbs 8 reps



   DB Overheads

   1st set ??? 45lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 45lbs 8 reps



   Vertical Leg Hip Raises

   1st set ??? 20 reps

   2nd set ??? 15 reps

   3rd set ??? 15 reps



   DB Kickbacks

   1st set ??? 15lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 20lbs 12 reps



   Jogged .5 mile sprinted .2 mile


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 10, 2005)

Here's todays update.... I did legs today instead of Back/Biceps because I'm switching their days for the rest of the split. Last time my traps were too sore from back day to do squats and standing calf raises...

 Also, I'm really concerned with my squats... I can't do much weight and my form isn't great. The 155 and 145lbs I used I was struggling with pretty bad on the form, leaning forward and tilting to the side a bit sometimes.... It's really weird because I can almost bench that much with no problem form wise ,and most people can squat like 1.7 times what they bench. It's somewhat depressing to me. I see people quite a bit smaller than me squating the same weight. I also do about 3-4 warmup sets with light weight first. 

 Anyway here's the workout. Other than the squats it was great, My quads and calves will be sore for sure tomarrow.

   Thursday

   3-10-05

   Legs



   Squats

   1st set ??? 155lbs 5 reps

   2nd set ??? 145lbs 6 reps



   Leg Press

   1st set ??? 250lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 280lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 295lbs 10 reps (very hard set)



   Leg Curls

   1st set ??? 130lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 140lbs 8 reps



   Leg Extensions

   1st set ??? 115lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 130lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 120lbs 8 reps



   DB Calf Raises

   1st set ??? 50lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 55lbs 12 reps

   3rd set ??? 60lbs 12 reps



   Declined Situps

   1st set ??? 0 lbs 20 reps

   2nd set ??? 25lbs plate 20 reps

   3rd set ??? 35lbs plate 20 reps

   4th set ??? 35lbs plate 15 reps


----------



## KarlW (Mar 10, 2005)

Re the squats I've always been in the same boat as you. Unfortunately, the squat, of all the lifts is most suited to short stubby people. ie not ectos like me, so my number are small compared to other guys my weight who are shorter than me. That's just the way it is. On the other hand you don't see those guys doing pull ups and things like dips much.......bw exercises.


My advice, keep the form good no matter what. Don't try squatting 165 or so when you know you should be doing 145. You naturally start to slow down in your ability to increase your numbers, so don't get depressed by that. Look at the guys in the gym who squat 3 plates a side and check their form. Either it's not there or they are big Mofo's who you should not compare yourself to anyway. I don't see many guys in my gym squat > 2 plates a side with good form (at least parallel) for reps.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 12, 2005)

Here's my workout for today, overall pretty good and a nice pump I guess, even though that's not really important. I'll be getting my cardio in the rest of today paintballing with my brother in law and my cousin's fiance and his friends.

   Saturday

   Back/Biceps



   Deadlifts

   1st set ??? 155lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 160lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 155lbs 6 reps



   BB Shrugs

   1st set ??? 160lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 170lbs 12 reps



   CG Underhand Pullups (bodyweight)

   1st set ??? 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 6 reps



   DB Rows

   1st set ??? 50lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 45lbs 12 reps



   Preacher Curls

   1st set ??? 60lbs 7 reps

   2nd set ??? 55lbs 5 reps



   DB Seated Lat Raise

   1st set ??? 10lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 15lbs 12 reps


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 15, 2005)

Here's for todays... I feel like I'm making solid progress on my bench. I might be trying to go up too fast on DB tricep extensions though. 

   Tuesday

   3-15-05

   Chest/Shoulders/Triceps



   Barbell Bench Press

   1st set ??? 135lbs 6 reps

   2nd set ??? 130lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 125lbs 6 reps



   BB Military Press

   1st set ??? 85lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 80lbs 8 reps



   Dips (bodyweight)

   1st set ??? 7 reps

   2nd set ??? 6 reps



   DB Flyes

   1st set ??? 25lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 25lbs 8 reps



   DB Triceps Extensions(overheads)

   1st set ??? 50lbs 5 reps

   2nd set ??? 45lbs 8 reps



   Vertical Leg Raises

   1st set ??? 20 reps

   2nd set ??? 15 reps

   3rd set ??? 15 reps



   DB Kickbacks

   1st set ??? 15lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 20lbs 12 reps



   Jack Knife Situps

   1st set ??? 15 reps

   2nd set ??? 15 reps



   V-up Situps

   1st set ??? 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 12 reps


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's today.... I really hate leg day...On any other day, I always look forward to lifting, but leg days are just like "Well, I have to do my legs today." It's pretty much the dread of squats that makes me look at it this way. I'm just always confused with how much weight I should try to go up. No other lifts are this hard to me to figure out how much weight I should do. 

 I think a big part of it is that I've gone higher than I have been lately on squats, so I feel mentally like I'm not progressing with them at all even if I'm trying to focus more on form than weight. I mean, last time a benched the same amount that I squated today, that just seems weird to me.

 In addition, I'm getting my wisdom teeth out on the 22nd so I'll have to take some time off from lifting then, and when I come back and start again I'll probably be a little weaker .

 So, here's todays workout:

   Thursday

   3-17-05

   Legs



   Leg Press (new machine w/ plates instead of a stack)

   1st set ??? 270lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 250lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 250lbs 8 reps



   Squats

   1st set ??? 135lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 135lbs 6 reps



   Leg Extensions

   1st set ??? 130lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 135lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 125lbs 8 reps



   Leg Curls

   1st set ??? 145lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 140lbs 7 reps



   DB Calf Raises

   1st set ??? 60lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 60lbs 12 reps

   3rd set ??? 55lbs 14 reps



   Declined Situps

   1st set ??? 25lbs plate 20 reps

   2nd set ??? 35lbs plate 20 reps


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 19, 2005)

Today I worked out at my friend's house and afterward got some pictures which are just....meh  Lighting kinda sucks on them, but whatever.

 Based on the pictures, do any of you think I should cut for a while?
 I basically started lifting in mid-november and didn't have much of the definition I have now, so I'm wondering if it's best to continue what I'm doing, or cut for a while.

 Here's what I did today...

   Saturday

   3-19-05

   Back/Biceps



   Deadlift

   1st set ??? 160lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 155lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 155lbs 6 reps



   BB Shrugs

   1st set ??? 165lbs 14 reps

   2nd set ??? 165lbs 12 reps



   CG Lat Pull Downs (Plate machine)

   1st set ??? 100lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 100lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 110lbs 10 reps



   DB Rows

   1st set ??? 50lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 45lbs 10 reps



   Preacher Curls

   1st set ??? 55lbs 9 reps

   2nd set ??? 55lbs 8 reps



   Seated Rear Lat Raise

   1st set ??? 10lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 10lbs 16 reps


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey man, you're looking good for a beginner so keep up the good work. The defention coming out of your biceps and quads is awesome! I also notice you've had a significant strength increase since you've begun this journal. Way to go   I'm you're age so I feel the need to cheer on my fellow teenage fitness enthusiast. Workout's are looking good so try combining them with a well put together diet. If you're bulking don't take the time to worry too much about what you're putting into your body - just worry about PROTEIN. If some form of meat isn't always available I recommend 100% Whey by Optimum Nutrtition. Great taste! Great Results! Great Price! To purchase some visit http://1fast400.com. 

Good luck man.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice progress man. Wouldn't bother cutting right now, just eat sensibly.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 20, 2005)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> Hey man, you're looking good for a beginner so keep up the good work. The defention coming out of your biceps and quads is awesome! I also notice you've had a significant strength increase since you've begun this journal. Way to go  I'm you're age so I feel the need to cheer on my fellow teenage fitness enthusiast. Workout's are looking good so try combining them with a well put together diet. If you're bulking don't take the time to worry too much about what you're putting into your body - just worry about PROTEIN. If some form of meat isn't always available I recommend 100% Whey by Optimum Nutrtition. Great taste! Great Results! Great Price! To purchase some visit http://1fast400.com.
> 
> Good luck man.


 Thanks, I'm currently taking 100% Whey from GNC (I can get 6lbs for like $21 if I get it the first week of the month) and I'm also taking VNS Jacked (CEE +NO2).

 My Diets clean, and I get at least 1g/lbs of bodyweight per day. I usually have things like eggs + whole wheat bread, salmon, tuna, slow cooked chicken/steak with vegetable, veggie burgers on whole wheat buns, toast with PB, PB/J sandwhiches, salad with chicken, oats and granola (Either in a bag to snack on at school, or with milk in the morning), apples + kiwi, and things like that.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's the workout I did Monday, before I got my wisdom teeth out on Tuesday(yesterday). I'm doing alright with the wisdom teeth, not in a whole lot of pain, but it is a bit difficult to eat. I managed to have 3 scrambled eggs, sugarfree jello, and grape juice for brunch this morning.

   Monday

   3-21-05

   Chest/Triceps/Shoulders



   BB Bench Press

   1st set ??? 135lbs 6 reps

   2nd set ??? 135lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 130lbs 6 reps



   BB Military Press

   1st set ??? 85lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 85lbs 8 reps



   Dips (Bodyweight)

   1st set ??? 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 5 reps



   DB Flyes

   1st set ??? 25lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 25lbs 10 reps



   DB Overheads

   1st set ??? 45lbs 6 reps

   2nd set ??? 40lbs 8 reps



   DB Kickbacks

   1st set ??? 15lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 15lbs 12 reps


----------



## KarlW (Mar 26, 2005)

I remember looking in the mirror after the operation. I knew I'd had them out and that I felt a bit funny and sore around the mouth but wasn't aware how bad I looked. LOL. All swolen and discolored.


Good luck anyhow, hope you can get back into it soon and that your post op discomfort is short.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm getting annoyed not being able to train and eat like I did right now. The pain's not bad, but my jaw's a little sore and has a limited range of motion. 

 Strangely, I'm hardly swollen at all. Even right after the operation. At first I thought it looked horrible because of the gauze they stuffed in there, but when I took that out(at the proper time) it looked pretty normal. If you'd never seen me before you wouldn't think anything's different, but my left cheek is a tiny but swollen.

  So far I've lost about 3lbs (grrr). 
 If I'm lucky I'll be able to start training again on tuesday, but if I do it'll be light for a week or so, and I probably won't be able to eat like I was for another 5-7 days I'm guessing. I'm not really too concerned about the lost weight, but I just hope my strength hasn't gotten any/much worse.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok, well I CAN start training again tomarrow, but my diet's still a little rough. It takes me a decent amount longer to eat, and I still can't eat much in the way of meat (tuna, chicken, steak etc) I also can't eat hard fruit like apples. Right now it's mostly bread, eggs, yogurt, soup, shakes, different types of noodles, and maybe cereal (if i let it get a little soggy). It's not the pain that's a problem, but my jaw's muscle is kinda weird and I can't chew very well because it won't open as much.

 I think I'll probably give it a go tomarrow just because I want to get back into it, and I'm getting bored. Hopefully I can get the 4-5lbs back in maybe 2 weeks, or 1 if I'm very lucky.

 I also got bored enough and took some more pictures, which turned out a lot better than the first batch at my friend's house.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 29, 2005)

Hang in there dude. Important lesson being learnt: How to handle and cope with set-backs.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, I stepped on the scale again this moring... Lost 6lbs since a week ago... I don't really understand how I can lose it that fast. Granted I'm not eating as much as I was before, but I'm still eating a decent amount... When I got up this morning I felt like crap, sore throat, felt half sick... It could be from not taking my vitamins for a week. Now that I got some food in me though, I feel pretty good, so I think I'm going to give the gym a shot today... If I can do 125 on my first set of benching I'll be somewhat happy...


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow, I just worked out, and I feel like absolutely PERFECT now. My teeth for perfectly normal, I feel energetic it's crazy, just reminds me part of the reason why I love to workout !

  Anyway here's what I did today, overall, not too much strength loss, although I did feel a little exhausted while working out.

    Tuesday

    3-29-05

    Chest/Triceps/Shoulders



    BB Bench Press

    1st set ??? 125lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 135lbs 5 reps

    3rd set ??? 125lbs 8 reps



    BB Military Press

    1st set ??? 80lbs 7 reps

    2nd set ??? 75lbs 7 reps



    Dips (bodyweight)

    1st set ??? 8 reps

    2nd set -5 reps



    DB Flyes

    1st set ??? 25lbs 10 reps

    2nd set ??? 20lbs 10 reps



    DB Overheads

    1st set ??? 35lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 35lbs 8 reps



    DB Kickbacks

    1st set ??? 15lbs 12 reps

    2nd set ??? 15lbs 12 reps



    Hip Raises

    1st set ??? 20 reps

    2nd set ??? 15 reps

    3rd set ??? 15 reps


 I did feel a little weird on the dips... When I went down I feel some prett sharp pain in my left collar bone area (which I broke 3 years ago). Sometimes I can feel a little discomfort there, but usually not pain. Was I possibly going too deep on the dips?


----------



## KarlW (Mar 29, 2005)

Possibly, they can put the shoulders in a weird position at the bottom of the rep so I'm careful not to go toooooo deep. Might also be that you haven't done them for a little while.


Hey isn't it cool how good a workout feels after a week or so off. Totally with you there. And sometimes you don't even lose strength.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 29, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Possibly, they can put the shoulders in a weird position at the bottom of the rep so I'm careful not to go toooooo deep. Might also be that you haven't done them for a little while.
> 
> 
> Hey isn't it cool how good a workout feels after a week or so off. Totally with you there. And sometimes you don't even lose strength.


 I'm happy I had the strength I did after losing the amount of weight I did, but yeah it definately felt great.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 31, 2005)

Here's todays workout, I think this is definately the best leg day I've had in a while, maybe even ever. I found it hard to walk mid-way through and when I was leaving the gym.

   Thursday

   3-31-05

   Legs



   Squats

   1st set ??? 135lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 135lbs 8 reps



   Leg Press

   1st set ??? 270lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 270lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 290lbs 10 reps



   Leg Curls

   1st set ??? 130lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 140lbs 8 reps



   Leg Extensions

   1st set ??? 130lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 125lbs 7 reps

   3rd set ??? 120lbs 7 reps



   DB Calf Raises

   1st set ??? 60lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 60lbs 12 reps

   3rd set ??? 60lbs 12 reps



   Declined Situps

   1st set ??? 25lbs plate 20 reps

   2nd set ??? 35lbs plate 15 reps


----------



## KarlW (Apr 1, 2005)

I often have some of the best leg days after a break (like a week or so). Makes you wonder eh?

btw....sounds like your hooked these days.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 1, 2005)

Today, my whole body pretty much feels sore except my back (for obvious reasons, haven't trained it for a couple weeks). I went to bed earlier last night than I have for like a week and got up later than I have the entire week (went to bed at like 1:30 am and woke up at like 11:10 am). It just feels really good to stay in bed and stretch...lol


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 2, 2005)

Well, today was the first back day in a while, overall it was pretty good, but I think I might be having a little trouble on deadlift form and should maybe try dropping some of the weight. I might be confusing an arched back with a straight one, but either way, at some point in the movement I feel like I'm rounding my back, and when I got to the top of the movement I have to pull my shoulders back. It did seem a little better on the last set when I dropped some weight but I don't know...

 I also don't think I'll be having a protein shake within an hour of my workouts anymore, it makes me feel sick to my stomach while I'm working out, and I can't really deal with that, so I think instead of a shake before my workout, I'll have one in the morning, one after workout, and one before bed.

 Also, this was kind of...odd. When I got on the bench to do my DB rows, I put my stuff under the bench(wallet/keys, pencil and my journal paper). Some old guy on the cable machines comes over and takes my pencil... I had my music on so I didn't hear what he said, but I figured he was just borrowing it, no he took it and put it in his clip board... Oh well...

 On another note, the rest of the day I'm going to be at my cousins wedding for a good amount of time, so I hope they have good food...

  Anyway, here goes:

    Saturday

    4-2-05

    Back/Biceps



    Deadlifts

    1st set ??? 155lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 155lbs 6 reps

    3rd set ??? 135lbs 8 reps



    BB Shrugs

    1st set ??? 160lbs 12 reps

    2nd set ??? 170lbs 12 reps



    CG Underhand pull-ups (bodyweight)

    1st set ??? 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 5 reps

    3rd set ??? 6 reps



    DB Rows

    1st set ??? 45lbs 12 reps

    2nd set ??? 45lbs 10 reps



    DB Seated Lat Raises

    1st set ??? 10lbs 16 reps

    2nd set ??? 10lbs 14 reps



    Preacher Curls

    1st set ??? 55lbs 8 reps

    2nd set ??? 50lbs 7 reps


----------



## KarlW (Apr 3, 2005)

> DB Seated Lat Raises


Good for you doing these, and using suitable weight. No ego required for these eh?

Re the deadlifts: We all go through this, (I'm currently questioning my Bent Rows form). Do what you know is right. Better to nail the form and progress from there then risk injury. Make sure you keep you head up and your back will tend to follow.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 3, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Good for you doing these, and using suitable weight. No ego required for these eh?
> 
> Re the deadlifts: We all go through this, (I'm currently questioning my Bent Rows form). Do what you know is right. Better to nail the form and progress from there then risk injury. Make sure you keep you head up and your back will tend to follow.


 I always keep my head up, that's not really the problem, it just seems like at the bottom of the movement the weight pulls my shoulders down causing me to feel like I'm rounding my back.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2005)

Here's what I did today, I think it might be time to go up to 140 on bench next week, I'm not sure though. In most likelyhood I'll go for it. I seem to have gotten all my strength back from my wisdom teeth by now, and I'm actually a little heavier now than I was before (166lbs this morning after peeing =p)

   Tuesday

   4-5-05

   Chest/Triceps/Shoulders/Abs



   BB Bench Press

   1st set -135lbs 6 reps

   2nd set ??? 135lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 135lbs 6 reps



   BB Military Press

   1st set ??? 85lbs 7 reps

   2nd set ??? 80lbs 8 reps



   Dips(bodyweight)

   1st set ??? 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 6 reps



   DB Flyes

   1st set ??? 25lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 25lbs 10 reps



   DB Overheads

   1st set ??? 40lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 40lbs 8 reps



   DB Kickbacks

   1st set ??? 15lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 15lbs 12 reps



   Hip Raises

   1st set ??? 15 reps

   2nd set- 15 reps



   Decline Twisting Situps

   1st set ??? 20 reps

   2nd set ??? 30 reps



   Bicycle Crunches

   1st set ??? 70 reps total alternating (went until I felt a bad burn >=)

   2nd set ??? 45 reps tot alternating (same as above)


----------



## KarlW (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey nice workout. Good to see you doing those compounds !!
What's you rep range for bench? If it's 5 then go for 140 next time.



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I always keep my head up, that's not really the problem, it just seems like at the bottom of the movement the weight pulls my shoulders down causing me to feel like I'm rounding my back.


Ahh I see. It's the neccessity to keep your shoulders back and your back straight that causes your back muscles to work hard, in other words, a bit of that feeling is OK, but if your really concerned peel off some weight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, my rep range was 6-8, but I'd kind of like to start going for strength, next split I'm probably going to do 4-6 for most things that I can.

 I also read something that Mudge posted which mentioned to improve bench, you shouldn't really do flat BB benching all that much, and it would be better to use dumb bell presses to actually improve.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, here's todays workout, overall pretty decent I guess... I think I've found I love the leg press... I just love the feeling of doing it after squats, the strain on your legs feels awesome. My leg extensions were a little weak today though, because yesterday I did a two mile run and my legs were a little sore/fatigued from that, but not a whole lot. Now that nice weather's here, I'll probably do more cardio outside. Also, sometime this weekend I think I'm going to add up the calories, grams of protein, carbs, and fats that I have in a typical day just to check where my diet's at because I really have no clue except I generally get over 200g protein a day.

     Thursday

     4-7-05

     Legs



     Squats

     1st set ??? 145lbs 8 reps

     2nd set ??? 140lbs 8 reps



     Leg Press

     1st set ??? 300lbs 10 reps

     2nd set ??? 300lbs 8 reps

     3rd set ??? 290lbs 10 reps (BARELY got the last rep up)



     Seated Leg Curls

     1st set ??? 140lbs 8 reps

     2nd set ??? 140lbs 8 reps



     Leg Extensions

     1st set ??? 120lbs 8 reps

     2nd set ??? 120lbs 8 reps

     3rd set ??? 120lbs 8 reps

     DB Calf Raises

     1st set ??? 60lbs 12 reps

     2nd set ??? 65lbs 14 reps

     3rd set ??? 65lbs 14 reps (actually kind of surprised my grip was as good as it was)



     Declined Situps

     1st set ??? 25lbs plate 20 reps

     2nd set ??? 35lbs plate 20 reps



     Weighted Crunches (machine)

     1st set ??? 80lbs 8 reps

     2nd set ??? 70lbs 15 reps


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, it turns out I eat a LOT more than I thought I did. My diet's not the best, but I'd say it's pretty good for bulking right now... Anyway here it is.

   Workout Days:

   Meal 1:

   2 pieces whole wheat bread + 2 eggs + 1 slice American cheese = 390 calories 16g fat 40g carbs 23g protein



   Protein shake (2 scoops whey, 16 oz 1% milk)

   420 calories 9g fat 28g carbs 56g protein



   Meal 2:

   1 cup granola = 380 calories 6g fat, 78g carbs, 8g protein



   Meal 3: 

   2 pb/j sandwhiches (white bread regrettably)

   430 calories 20g fat 59g carbs, 20g protein



   Meal 4(pre workout): 

   Kiwi 56 calories 13g carbs 1g protein

   Nature Valley Oats n??? Honey granola bars (dry + crunchy)

   180 calories 6g fat 29g carbs 4g protein

   Creatine in water Pre workout

   -

   -

   Post workout = Protein shake (2 scoops whey, 16 oz 1% milk)

   420 calories 9g fat 28g carbs 56g protein

   Creatine in water



   Meal 5:

   Salad with garlic expressions dressing, and grilled chicken + baby spinach

   ~255 calories 18g fat 15g protein



   Meal 6: 2 morning star chicken sandwiches on whole wheat buns

   560 calories 17g fat 76g carbs 26g protein



   Meal 7: whole wheat bagel with peanut butter

   400 calories 17g fat 51g carbs 17g protein



   Protein shake (2 scoops whey, 16 oz 1% milk)

   420 calories 9g fat 28g carbs 56g protein



   Totals:

   3911 calories 121g fat 402g carbs 282g protein



   And then I may snack on other things such as carrots, kiwi may be changed to an apple on some days, meal 5 maybe be skinless chicken with vegetable instead of a salad, or in addition to. I also may add a tuna sandwich in on whole wheat bread for another 30 or so grams of protein.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 9, 2005)

Here's todays workout, overall it was pretty good and I got a nice pump. I lowered the weight on my deadlifts from last week to work on form and I think I made some good improvement on that, not perfect, but it did feel a lot better. Also, lately I've been getting used to not wearing gloves. I still bring them with me and use them on occassion, such as today on my BB shrugs because my hands were a little worn from the deadlifts already, but I'm gradually letting my hands get used to doing it bare. Also, my minimum weight (first thing in the morning) has gone up over the last week or two to 166lbs, and often 168lbs from the 164 about a month ago, so that's encouraging. 

 Anyway here's the workout.

   Saturday

   4-9-05

   Back/Biceps



   Deadlifts

   1st set ??? 135lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 125lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 115lbs 8 reps



   BB Shrugs

   1st set ??? 170lbs 20 reps

   2nd set ??? 170lbs 14 reps



   CG Underhand Pullups (bodyweight)

   1st set ??? 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 5 reps



   DB Rows

   1st set ??? 50lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 45lbs 10 reps



   Preacher Curls

   1st set ??? 55lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 50lbs 6 reps



   Seated Lat Raises

   1st set ??? 10lbs 18 reps

   2nd set ??? 10lbs 15 reps


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's for today, I somewhat suprised myself on benching. 

   Tuesday 4-12-05

   Chest/Triceps/Shoulders/Abs

   Barbell Bench Press

   1st set ??? 140lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 145lbs 6 reps

   3rd set ??? 140lbs 6 reps



   Seated Barbell Military Press

   1st set ??? 85lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 80lbs 5 reps



   Dips (bodyweight)

   1st set ??? 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 6 reps



   DB Flyes

   1st set ??? 25lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 25lbs 8 reps



   DB Tricep Extension

   1st set ??? 40lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 35lbs 8 reps (35lbs feels much more natural)



   DB Kickbacks

   1st set ??? 15lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 15lbs 12 reps



   Leg Raises

   1st set ??? 15 reps

   2nd set ??? 15 reps



   Declined Reverse Situps

   1st set ??? 30 reps

   2nd set ??? 30 reps


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 14, 2005)

Here's for todays leg day, overall felt pretty good, no real complaints on anything and my legs are definately tired now.

   Thursday

   4-14-05

   Legs/Abs



   Squats

   1st set ??? 145lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 145lbs 8 reps



   Leg Press

   1st set ??? 310lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 320lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 240lbs 10 reps



   Leg Extensions

   1st set ??? 125lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 125lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 125lbs 8 reps



   Leg Curls

   1st set ??? 150lbs 5 reps

   2nd set ??? 140lbs 8 reps



   DB Calf Raises

   1st set ??? 65lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 70lbs 14 reps

   3rd set ??? 65lbs 16 reps



   Decline Situps

   1st set ??? 25lbs plate 20 reps

   2nd set ??? 35lbs plate 15 reps


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 18, 2005)

Here's what I did on Saturday, I've been busy pretty much all weekend and I will be this week as well, so I'm just getting around to posting Saturday's workout. Satuday was my friends "birthday", it was actually during the week, but he, his cousin and I worked out at his house and then went kart racing for a couple hours which was a lot of fun. These karts got up to about 45 km/h and the course was very windy. Having no suspension, it's pretty hard on your body. The next day I was so sore everywhere except my legs. 

 I'm going to take this week off of lifting, for one I have a lot of assignments I need to finished for school that are pretty much going to decide if I graduate (but I'm not too worried, I'm a pretty good student). And also, I think I'm going to come up with a P/RR/S routine this week as well, which I already have a few good ideas for, but I don't have the time to write everything out right now.

 Anyway, here it is.

   Saturday

   4-16-05

   Back/Biceps



   Deadlifts

   1st set ??? 135lbs 8 reps

   2nd set ??? 115lbs 8 reps

   3rd set ??? 155lbs 8 reps



   BB Shrugs

   1st set ??? 165lbs 16 reps

   2nd set ??? 145lbs 16 reps



   CG Lat Pull Downs (plate machine)

   1st set ??? 100lbs 10 reps

   2nd set ??? 100lbs 10 reps

   3rd set ??? 110lbs 10 reps



   DB Rows

   1st set ??? 50lbs 12 reps

   2nd set ??? 50lbs 12 reps



   DB Seated Lat Raises

   1st set ??? 10lbs 16 reps

   2nd set ??? 10lbs 14 reps



   Preacher Curls

   1st set ??? 55lbs 11 reps

   2nd set ??? 65lbs 4 reps


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shoot^ That last set of deadlifts was supposed to be 115lbs not 155lbs =p.
 Anyway, I started a new journal, so I'll be posting there from now on. I'm taking this week off and starting back Tuesday the 26th (which is actually my birthday ). Right now I'm just doing cardio while I'm taking a break.


----------

